# Xorg-argh ei käynnisty

## Sputnick

Xorg sanoo seuraavaa:

No input driver matching 'mouse'

(EE)dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotionHistory

(EE)failed to load module "mouse"  (loader failed, 7)

(II)module already built-in

----------

## jho

Uusi Xorg 7.3 toi mukanaan uuden ABI:n.

Itse piti ainakin paketit "xf86-input-mouse" ja "xf86-input-keyboard" kääntää uudelleen.

Lisäksi jos käytät Nvidian omaa ajuria, se ei vielä täysin toimi 7.3:n kanssa, joten kannattaa kokeilla poistaa xorg.confista "Composite" extensioni käytöstä ja käynnistää X -ignoreABI optionin kanssa. Eli siis:

```
startx -- -ignoreABI
```

Atin puolelta ei ole kokemusta, mutta veikkaisin saman tempun toimivan.

Kaikilla tuo ei kuitenkaan kuulemma jostain syystä ole toiminut, vaikka itsellä pyörii moitteetta. Toinen vaihtoehto on käyttää open source-ajuria, kunnes Nvidia tai ati julkaisee uudet ajurit 7.3:lle.

Tässä tapauksessa pitää kääntää uudestaan vielä "xf86-video-nvidia" tai "xf86-video-ati".

----------

## Sputnick

atihan mulla on ja nyt toimii kun käänsin tuon xf86-input-mouserin uudestaan.

Näyttiksenä ati rage mobility M agp 2x : (hp Omnibook500)

----------

## Obi-Lan

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

Itse lisäsin tälläset make.conffiin niin käänty kaikki tarpeellinen xorgin mukana, eikä se sit kääntäny muita turhia ajureita messiin.

----------

